# xml in xml möglich ???



## jupa (25. Aug 2009)

Ich muss eine xml-Datei an einen Soapserver schicken und diesem mitteilen wohin (http Adresse) er diese Datei schicken soll. Hinter dem Soapserver wird noch ein Mapping für die richtige Adresse erstellt.

Deswegen will ich meine komplette zu schickende xml-Datei in eine andere xml-Datei verpacken und diese dann dem Soapserver übergeben, sodass dieser die Datei wieder entpackt und an die gewünschte http Adresse schickt?

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<WRAPPED_XML>
	<PARTNER>04584688453513213578789875</PARTNER>
	<PROTOCOL>INVOICE_1.0</PROTOCOL>
	<CATEGORY>INVOICE</CATEGORY>
	<MIMETYPE>1.0</MIMETYPE>
	<DOCUMENT><?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?><INVOICE>...</INVOICE></DOCUMENT>
<WRAPPED_XML>


Kann mir jemand sagen ob dies möglich ist und wie eine XSD Datei dafür auszusehen hätte?


----------



## Atze (25. Aug 2009)

wenn es als reguläres xml nicht gehen sollte, vielleicht wegen dem "<?xml..", versuch mal <![CDATA[<?xml..]]>


----------



## jupa (26. Aug 2009)

Danke hat funktioniert


----------

